# Untidiness can be good



## davholla (May 25, 2016)

By accident I left an upturned planter lying around and it turned out to be wonderful for attracting red spider mites and other photographic subjects




EF7A8430redspidermiteplanter by davholla2002, on Flickr




EF7A8577redspidermites by davholla2002, on Flickr

BTW they are quite difficult to get into focus because of the fur on the back.


----------

